# Shrimp scape journal



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I started a shrimp and moss scape journal a couple of weeks ago. I wanted to post it here because I got some beautiful micro rasboras from Niko that have really colored up and look great with the yellow shrimp. The rasboras are so fast I have a hard time getting a decent image but I've got at least a few in there.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/60634-halong-bay-shrimp-scape-2.html#post463217


----------

